# [SOLVED] "hard resetting link"

## Steve Cave

Hello. As of a recent kernel update, I see these messages on boot-up:

```
ata2: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0xf t4

ata2: irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed

ata2: hard resetting link
```

What does this mean? Is it something I should be concerned about? Thanks for any help.

EDIT: A recent kernel update has eliminated these messages for me. Accordingly, I have rectified the subject of the post.Last edited by Steve Cave on Thu Sep 20, 2012 5:34 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Steve Cave

Help is appreciated.Last edited by Steve Cave on Thu Sep 20, 2012 8:39 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mrbig4545

In my experience, your disk is on its way out.

----------

## Steve Cave

I see...although I can't imagine why this began happening only when I updated the kernel. Are there any disk diagnostic checks I can run?Last edited by Steve Cave on Thu Sep 20, 2012 8:53 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

If things still work with your other kernel, then it is a kernel source issue. Write a bug report.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Steve Cave

I ran extended SMART tests on all of my disks, and all reported no errors. Furthermore, I have only noticed this error message during boot-up, not while the system is up and running.

----------

## booboo-001

Hi.

I see this message too:

```
ata2.00: ATA-8: ST3320613AS, SD11, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0xf t4

ata2: irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed

ata2: hard resetting link
```

It only appears while booting 2.6.30-r4 kernel. Whit older kernels this message doesn't appear. And there is not problem with disks, cables or motherboard - I check this with different disks, cables and motherboard. In addition, sometime it's happen on disk and sometime on DVD drive:

```
ata5.00: ATAPI: ATAPI   DVD A  DH20A1S, UX14, max UDMA/100, ATAPI AN

ata5.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata5: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0xf t4

ata5: irq_stat 0x40000001

ata5: hard resetting link

```

So, I think, this is kernel based issue.

-- 

Booboo

----------

## Monkeh

 *mrbig4545 wrote:*   

> In my experience, your disk is on its way out.

 

Uh, please don't say such things. A hard reset doesn't mean a disk is on its way out. It simply means the port is being reset.

----------

## booboo-001

With 2.6.30-r5 kernel there is no message on boot up, but dmesg still shows:

```
ata2.00: ATA-8: ST3320613AS, SD11, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0xf t4

ata2: irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed

ata2: hard resetting link
```

-- 

Booboo

----------

